# rabbit creek



## BRODY26 (Apr 22, 2009)

any body goin weekend after thanksgiving?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brody where you from? i wouldn't waste my money on rabbit creek that park is small reall small with a good amount of people .. i've heard alot of people talkin about goin to mud creek or river run


----------

